# Better than a bell.....



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

I can remember a thread on here about hanging a bell by the door to encourage your cockapoos to ask to go in the garden. Deefer has begun to use the metal cord for my back door roller blind (he has already eaten and chewed the corner of the material!). Such a clever boy he puts his foot in the loop and bashes the back door and then sits and waits... 

However, this morning, heard the sound that calls me - opened the door and turned round to see a food bowl being passed to me - by Deefer and in a very authoritative manner...  Funny dog... how sweet. 

I wish he could talk, but it makes me laugh as he will never bark or whine to go out, but will whine his head off if a ball is stuck under the sofa!!

Sue


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

That's so clever he bashes the back door to go out ... very sweet he passed you his food bowl, amazing. These dogs seem almost human sometimes


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

They are so clever aren't they, and cheeky as per the food bowl. If Betty wants to wake me up so she can go to the toilet, she gets on my bed and pats me on the face. It makes me laugh too much to be cross!!!


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Ha ha, good job you've not got a bell or you really would be at his beck and call


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Ha ha! Clever boy Deefer!

Karen xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Deefer ... not only a cute cockapoo but such a clever one too ... go on let out a little bark for your mum .. she will be so impressed


----------

